# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Fisher's hornpipe

## Bluegrasstjej

It looks like Fisher's hornpipe is going to win the poll. This is a very neat tune I've always wanted to learn well. 
Mandoanon has posted a beginner's version at the Yahoo site that is very nice (thank you Mandoanon, you're a hero!) and there are other great versions at the Tabledit site for the more advanced players. I guess Craig or someone helping out will post them at the MP main page later.

Where did all the tunes go from the Yahoo site? I don't see them on the MP site either! There were some Cattle recordings and some misc musings too.

----------


## mandoanon

I noticed yesterday there were still some links in the files upload page. I clicked on one, 'Soldiers Joy', and got a server busy error and file not found. I went back today and now the file links are not even there. Don't know what happened.

----------


## Kelly_guy

mandonoan--that's a great beginner's version of Fisher's! I like how you started with a very easy version of each part, then had a slightly more difficult version rather than just a repeat. Well done! 

And yeah, where did all the recordings go...? They aren't at the MP page yet.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Yeah, that happened to me too. I know that happens at Yahoo when too many people at the same time try to download a file. Can it be that if the storage space is used up, Yahoo deletes some files? I'm not sure. Sounds strange though.

I also loved the way the beginner version was built up, that it increases the difficulty instead of repeating. Lovely! Great job, Mandoanon.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Ok, I just read on the other thread that the recordings are not gone - Craig will post them at the main page really soon. That's great to know.

----------


## StingerT125

Hello - I am a new user and relly glad I found this site. I really like this project idea and hope to able to work out the songs and join in the fun.

I play the guitar but just recently purchased a mandolin and have been looking for a way to improve my skills.

When is the voting done and the song officially picked?

----------


## craig

stinger,

thanks for the interest and welcome to the mandolin world! we'd love to hear something on your guitar, too.

here are the two web-sites you need:

Yahoo!Groups site

and 

Mandolin Project mainpage

send me an e-mail if you have any further questions

craig

----------


## levin4now

Josh Pinkham is a relative beginner having only played a few years. I hear he has a "beginner" version on his website....

----------


## StingerT125

Craig

Thanks for the welcome.

I found a midi file of Turky In The Straw for mandolin on the web that had some great licks in it (it was listed as by Peters). I learned it on the guitar and my version is here:

Zoom Songs

That really got me interested in the mandolin, so I got a beginner model to see if I could pick it up. I've only had it for less than a month but I really like it. I know this site will be a great resource.

Thanks again

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

OK.

After lurking on the sidelines for several months, I have mustered the courage to be an active participant for June.

I voted for "Cluck Old Hen."

How do you record this stuff.......  ?

Chris

----------


## Don Christy

Welcome Chris,
If you're like me, participating in the project will be great fun and motivation. And you'll learn a lot too!

You'll want to get audacity for recording if you don't have something else. I think it's free. There's lots of information on this board about it. Just do a search.
Don

----------


## Pattroglyph

I just found a site called Virtual Grammaphone has a recording from 1930 of Joseph Allard, violon avec guitare 
Title: #Gigue double = Double jig / Anonyme #
Generic Label: #Victor 
If this is not Fisher's Hornpipe I'll post a Jig File. 

Virtual Gramaphone

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Really neat! But that's no jig - as far as I can hear it's in 4/4 timing.

----------


## levin4now

Fisher's Hornpipe won without the rally cry from teh past two months. I guess this is the sympathy vote?  (I'm having a hard time with CITC for the moment....then I will get to work on Fisher's.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I'm also still working on CITC. I think I have a chance to learn it now. I play Kelly's version, I was very much helped by the version Craig posted with some fiddler on the main page.
I'm going to start working on Fisher's hornpipe anyway. I don't want to get too behind. I can post CITC later. I have a very nice version of Fisher's in the mandolin picker's fakebook.

----------


## levin4now

wow, i started trying FH last night and really enjoy the tune. There are definitley some challenges for me in the version I tried (Legere). Triplets etc.... I kind of nailed em last night at a moderately slow tempo, but cannot imagine playing the triplets when i'm up to MY top speed on the 'regular' stuff. 

Anyone else have trouble with triplets? (especially when they are sprinkled in amidst the eighth notes?)

----------


## G_Smolt

While not exactly without sin, I guess I have cast the first stone in the "Fisher's HP" ring. I have heard my Pa play this tune numerous times and have noodled along in key, but never really learned it until the last few days...I didn't even know there was a C part, which is why mine sucks. 

But, in keeping with my tradition of going with the first recording, you get to hear the trainwreck.

Mebbe it is just me, but does anyone else find themselves speeding up on this tune? It just seems to sound better revved up...

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

> Anyone else have trouble with triplets? #(especially when they are sprinkled in amidst the eighth notes?)


Oh yes, oh yes. I am learning them but I always tend to speed them too much, so I get lost in the timing. I have a good number of Irish tunes in which I practice triplets, and they certainly are a challenge.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Great job, Smolt!!! I agree this tune is nice with some speed. I don't think you speed up too much, it's nice. I like the way you do it when you play the first notes slowly and then speed up, I always like changes like that!

----------


## levin4now

Yeah Gatineau (love that name pronounced with a sterotypical French accent).

Great job on Fisher's and E.TN."Bruise". both Beautfiful. still waiting for said train wreck on Fisher's - as are many of us! (I'm still climbing out my own unrecorded train wrecks daily.

----------


## fmspinc

I am not seeing tab (or any files) for Fishers 'pipe. Is this posted yet ??

----------


## Dan Adams

I learned only two parts, can we post only those parts? #Or maybe I should learn the 'C' part. #Posting to come soon! #Hug a nurse!!! Where!! When!! Congrats tjej!! Dan

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Craig has been quite busy so the tab for Fisher's isn't on the main page yet. The beginner version of the tune is in the files section in the Yahoo group. 
For the more advanced pickers there are lots of cool versions at the Co-mando site.

I've never seen any C part of this tune. Usually it has only two parts, but there are different versions of it, of course, and some probably have C parts.

Thanks Dan! Last weekend before work now...I start my new job on Monday.

----------


## cam

Ive just uploaded my version of Fishers Hornpipe. 3 tracks - mando, rhythm guitar and lead guitar. Them damn triplets... hope you like it.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Very nice, Cam! As always I'm impressed by the sound quality of your recordings. What stuff are you using (in language for someone who doesn't know anything about things like these)? What kind of mic? What software?

----------


## cam

Thanks Bluegrasstjej. I used an AKG C1000S condenser mike going into a Roland VS-880 digital multitracker. The weak link in my chain is my computer soundcard which is just a regular Soundblaster Live card. Still, it gets the stuff into the computer and is fine for internet/mp3 stuff.

----------


## StingerT125

I just posted my first tune. I used the file that mandoanon1 posted to learn from.(Thanks for the version.)

Cam - just heard yours - sounds great. I am going to use yours to practice along with, I think it will be a big help in my learnings.

----------


## mandoanon

Stinger - Fine Job. You just made my day. You are up and running my friend.

----------


## Kid Charlemagne

> Josh Pinkham is a relative beginner having only played a few years. I hear he has a "beginner" version on his website....


Yeah, he did a pretty good job copying the simpler parts of the Thile/Marshall version.

----------


## cam

StingerT125, just checked your version. I like that kind of carribean groove you have happening. It's great how different the same melody can be in character, depending on the player. Mine is obviously very Irish with a little touch of bluegrass thrown in. I learned that tune from a recording I have of some amazing banjo player. What made you go for that feel?

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Very nice, Stinger!! Your back-up sounds really cool. Nice clear picking too.

----------


## mandoanon

Cam - That version is very nice and very Celtic sounding. #I am curious on your triplets if you use standard up/down pick direction or if you were using some other type of alternating pattern. #There was one part especially where I think you hit a couple of open notes at the end of the triplet. #It all sounded very smooth - and tough!

----------


## StingerT125

Thanks all for your comments.




> What made you go for that feel?


I programmed the chord changes into the recorder I use and when playing along with the default drum pattern, that feel just fit in.




> It's great how different the same melody can be in character, depending on the player.


That's one of my favorite things also. I love to hear what each person brings to the tune.

----------


## Pattroglyph

All right ... I have dipped my toe in the water...by posting an Mp3 file....
Taking a stab at Fishers, I put a 1 measure into. on it .... Does it have a need for an intro.. or would it be better if you just fly into the melody? 
 This is tuff listening to yourself but it makes you work. Thanks to this forum... I could use some help here. Thanks again...
Pat

----------


## Mark Normand

Patt...that is very nice indeed. I'm almost there, a few more days, maybe I'll have something to post. 

You know, I thought to myself lately, gosh, just learn one tune per week, in one year 50+ tunes! Dang, that would be great! Maybe that's a bit much, but certainly a fair enough goal. 

Thx to this group, this is a great concept!
When's Red Haired Boy coming up? I know that one..haha.

----------


## 250sc

On the Project page I see cattle in the cane, Cherokee shuffle and sally goodin but no Fishers hornpipe.

Can someone tell me where to look?

Thanks.

----------


## cam

wish I could...

----------


## Mark Normand

Go here:

http://launch.groups.yahoo.com/group/mandolinproject/

Then you'll see "Files" on the left side menu, go there, then look in the folder called "Fishers Hornpipe-Easy Version". The tune is there in 3 formats, pick the one you want.

----------


## cam

> Cam - That version is very nice and very Celtic sounding. #I am curious on your triplets if you use standard up/down pick direction or if you were using some other type of alternating pattern. #


hi mandoanon, my triplets vary depending on what particular notes come before or after the triplet. Generally I find that the pattern D U D for the triplet and then U for the next note in the melody is easiest to play, but sometimes I continue with a D stroke.

----------


## Chris "Bucket" Thomas

Does anyone have any recommendations for microphones for recording?

Thanks,

Chris

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I was browsingg this thread last night, and when I read the comments about Cam's triplets I thought to myself, "There aren't any triplets in the version I'm learning. Hmmmm". The I went over to the mandolin and wondered, "If there are triplets to be put into this melody, where should they go?"

So, thanks Cam! Now I have some triplets in my versions. Not the same ones as you, and I'm using hammer-ons, not picking stuff clean like you can do!

I just downloaded and listened to the versions up so far. Great job everyone! Stinger, I like that calispo feel as well ... it's groovy!

 - Benig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Dgsignal,
Your version of Fisher's is just awesome!!! Clean and nice picking and I just love the harmonies you put into it. Great job!!!!!

----------


## cam

nice version Dgsignal - I like the surprise ending.

----------


## dgillespie

Thanks for the compliments. #I've been playing for almost a year now and finally worked up the courage to post something for others to critique.

Dustin

----------


## Pattroglyph

Dustin , I was amazed at the redition! Loved it. Now I can't find it. Boo Hoo... Did you take it off there or is there a shelf life on the group board? 
 Your upper neck work was great and the clairity of the note was thrilling. Thanks for posting!
Pat

----------


## craig

pat,

go to the Mandolin Project page and click on "Fisher's Hornpipe". you'll find it there. i move all the songs from the Yahoo!Groups page to this page. let me know if you have any trouble.

craig

----------


## craig

dustin,

wow! very impressive. great tone, clarity, timing. sounds like you may have practiced this one a few times? 

the recording is very good, too.

you have only been playing a year?! what's the story?

craig

----------


## dgillespie

Thanks for the encouragement. #I haven't really played much in a public setting so it's been difficult to tell how I'm progressing relative to other players.

I try to play about two hours a day and started learning Fisher's Hornpipe last week...determined to get something worthy of posting. #Thanks again for the kind words.

Dustin

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Dang Dustin! #Everytime I listen to another version of FHP, I think it is my new favorite version. #That one is fantastic! #I really like your B part variation. #I don't really want to know how long (or should I say short?) you've been playing....Such a sweet recording. #Clean, crisp, perfect timing, very interesting arrangement. #

One of the reasons I haven't been posting to the tunes of the month, is because I feel like I have so little to offer in the way of originality. #So, I occasionally put something in the Misc Musings, hoping that at least maybe no one has heard the tune. #

I'll be picking your FHP to pieces, if you don't mind, stealing everything I can from it. #

----------


## dgillespie

As much as I would like to take credit for an original arrangement of Fisher's Hornpipe, I believe the version I posted was composed by Chris Thile. #You can find it on Comando.

Dustin

----------


## Pattroglyph

Dustin,
Playing with others is totally different when it comes to advancing. You are doing extraodinary things already. #Don't look around and don't look back. #But always remember that your back up playing is almost nooooo is MORE important than playing the melody or break. #You're doing great!
 #Here are some statistics about the beautiful renditions that I thought were interesting...
Beats Per Minutes for each download... approx. Please correct if you need to.. These are rounded and assumed...

1 #gastineau_smolt G_Smolt #200bpm
2 #camaroonski cam 190bpm
3 #stingert stingert 165bpm
4 #pattroglyph #155bpm
5 #dgsignal # 195bpm
Notice my conservative rendition was the slowest bpm. Oh well. #"Smooth.. slow.. we desire" to quote Yoda.. Maybe fingering could help.
Style Question... I think it is interesting that some renditions have the "lilt" others are more measured. Cam and I seem to have the celtic jaunt going. I wonder if people might comment on that.

----------


## levin4now

Holy cow - what a song. And what beautiful versions I've heard so far. My dialup has yet to donwload Gatineau's, but the others are fantastic.

Cameroonski, please tell me what you've all got going on in your recording. Sweet playing all of you!

I lvoe the song, but will not be able to come up with anything near as wondrous.

ADM

----------


## cam

> Cameroonski, please tell me what you've all got going on in your recording.


It's 3 tracks - lead mando , lead guitar and rhythm guitar.

----------


## Dan Adams

I think my version of 'Fishers' will show up soon, well maybe... if I'm not still the computer poster child? #I've always said, well sometimes or maybe never, this thread is great for bringing tunes back for me that I learned years ago. #Obviously when I was a small child, teenager, young adult...whatever! #I now realize, I learned the bare minimum versions of tunes when learning, and I never tried to change over time. The naked version, no frills, embellishments (big word), back-up, (can't figure out how to time the back-up tracks anyway), coughs, re-starts, tags, and everything else I should know. #Pick and and click, Dan

The bare bones version isn't too bad...(farmerf5) Dan

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Almost there ...

I think I'm finally ready to record. I can work up some tunes quickly, others take an extended immersion until I'm 'finished steeping'.

Maybe tonight ... by Monday at least.

I think tonight I'll also caych up on listening to what;s up already. Hopefully I won't start second guessing my own version after hearing what's up so far.

 - Benig

P.S. I'm also ready to cook up another Misc Musing.

----------


## levin4now

Benig. Hurry up man! Get cooking! I really enjoy what tunes you work up.

----------


## craig

yeah, benignus,

where you been man? looking forward to some of your new stuff. i've worn out sally goodin!

brew us up something good 

craig

----------


## Mark Normand

Oh well, here goes..I posted my Fishers Hornpipe. #I finally got a relatively clean slow version of this done. #Maybe a year from now I can compare it, hopefully it will be better!  

Ok if I can do it you other lurkers can! C'mon, lets hear more, its all in good fun. #

----------


## mandoanon

Good Job mnormand.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Mnormand, 
Lovely version!!!! I really like it and you play very clean and nice too. Well done.

----------


## craig

mnormand,

ditto what bluegrasstjej said. nice clean playing! thanks for crossing over from the world of the lurkers.

happy pickin'

craig

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Well. I started last night, but nothing's a 'keeper' yet. I'm using my little Larrivee parlour for some Old-Timey back-up, and so far it sounds cool. I just need to play it a little better.

I'm really hoping that Friday night I can record a new Misc Musing, but that's a much more ambitious undertaking so it's gonna go however it goes ...

cam, I just can't stop enjoying your version. There are some subtle note choices going on that are really cool!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I recorded the melody a few weeks ago but I am trying to do it a bit faster. I did one that was ok after some editing but then my computer screwed it up. I think I'll do the melody in Audacity and the rest in N-track. Then at least I know it is there somewhere!
Well, I still screw it up at some places if I play it fast, so a few more days practice is needed.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

It's up at Yahoo!. I'm just barely in control of my playing, but I still like it. Hope you all do, too. 

 - Benig

----------


## levin4now

Benig,

Great job. I love that song. I don't mean to get "picky" but is that the sound of you dropping your pick on the desk when reaching for the mouse to shut down the recording? Sounds like I've heard that before!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

LOL! True enough.

----------


## mandoanon

Nice job on Benig-Fishpipe. It is such a lively tune...
I wish I had a foot mouse.

----------


## craig

benign,

really like those triplets that you and cam throw into your versions. gives it a real traditional feel. guess that's part of what makes it a hornpipe (?). nice mellow back-up, too. very well edited overall! thanks!

craig

----------


## Tim Saxton

Lurker Mode Off:

I am finanly going to learn and record a tune. Some of the tunes I knew and did not record. I really like this one. I learned the A part in 1 day at tempo. 

My question is does this tune normally have the third part? Can one just play the 1st and 2nd.

Thanks 

Tim Saxton

----------


## Mike Buesseler

Benignus, you've done it again! Beautiful. I love the guitar part, too. You got a very Celtic feel there. Almost sounds like an octave mando or a cittern. Really great, Mike!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

That's not a pick put on the table, it sounds like some "taking the fingers off the guitar strings" sound. 
Very nice playing, Benignus, I like that. I agree it almost sounds like a mandola or octave mandolin (whatever the difference is).

I'm giving up with this tune now. I've learned it, I play the version from the mandolin picker's fake book and I can even play it at speed. But I can't record it. I've been trying for 2 or 3 weeks and I always do at least one mistake that I can't cover up by cutting and pasting. Now I'm just getting angry and I just want to throw up on this tune now. Now I'm getting frustrated and it won't ever work when I just stress about getting a recording done. Maybe I'll record it later.
I can't even use N-track, when I try to save a file as wav my computer gets out of memory even if I don't use any othe programs and I'm just giving up this now, maybe I'm too tired after a busy day at work but at the moment I just want to quit this whole MP thing. I'll never learn anything well enough to record it and everything just screws up. And where are the beginners, now when we finally have a beginner version?? Am I all alone from the beginner world? 
I was hoping my recordings would be nice now with N-track that syncs and if N-track doesn't work, I don't want to record anything because I'm fed up with Audacity in which I have to record millions of tracks just to MAYBE get the back-up suit to the melody. I just want a software that syncs immediately without me having to adjust things. I found the full version of N-track on a software that you musicians don't like but us poor people love, it starts with a K and ends with azaa. I can't afford to buy all those fancy programs. I just want N-track to work. It worked the first times but now I don't even want to try because my whole computer gets stuck.

----------


## levin4now

bluegrasstjej,

What do you want to wager?

----------


## mandoanon

I suspect that most players that have recorded their tunes without "at least one mistake" have either been playing the song for a substantial period of time, been playing the mandolin for quite awhile, are playing the tune slower than their top picking speed, or have aquired good editing skills with their recording software.

This project is for fun and learning from each other. I wouldnt stress out over any mistakes in your recording. #Most people are their own worst critics and we may not even notice your mistakes. #I am not familiar with N Tracks or Audacity and the problems you may be having, but I am quite familiar with trying to record a tune note perfect - and for me it has never happened. #For now, I would concentrate on having some fun while learning to play your mandolin. #Please dont abandon the MP!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

What recording software do you use, Mandoanon?

These two, Audacity and N-Track, are driving me crazy at the moment. When I get my salary I'll buy a whole lot of CDs and burn all my important files and little programs I've installed after buying the computer, and I'll do a total clean-up and re-install the things I use the most. Maybe that will make the computer cooperate with me and with N-track. I may have a little too much in it now.

Last night I didn't even feel like playing the mandolin anymore (but I mostly change my mind really soon) but after some arpeggios I felt better. I'm just starting out to learn playing them, and use them as back-up instead of chops. Sounds really nice.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

> bluegrasstjej,
> 
> What do you want to wager? #


Alan, sorry for being a stupid foreigner, but what does wager means?

----------


## mandoanon

Bluegrasstjej, I use Cakewalk - it came free with my soundcard. #I probably wouldnt buy it, but it works ok in my limited use. #Try playing some more fun stuff for awhile and then go back and try and record again. #There is still some time left this month #

----------


## SiFi

G'day all!

OK, I've put up my version (fluffs and all!). I learnt this under the very Australian title of "Fisher's Ghost", but it's essentially the same tune.

We play it as part of our bush dance set, and it accompanies quite a slowish dance so that's how I've played it.

Loved the efforts so far, especially the triplets in the versions by Cam and Benignus. Must try to throw some of them into my version   

Cheers all,

Simon

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

That's a great job, Simon! You put in some really nice parts there. Nice listening indeed!

A night at the cyber jam at In the pines certainly cheered me up so now I'm enjoying it again and will do another try with Fisher's this week, I'm off today so I'll play and sing the whole day more or less... I'm going to learn Mandoanons easy version instead to get some variation.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I was looking for another song and listened to Saturday night's recording of Fisher's hornpipe, and it actually sounds ok, so I've posted it at the Yahoo group. I may do another one later this week, with back-up and all, if my computer behaves.

----------


## Mark Normand

Simon, very good! I was experimenting with a similar "galloping"  version of that myself lately. As most of these fiddle tunes are new to me, sometimes I'm not too sure of the feel. 

Bluegrasstjej: congrats! Glad you got something posted, and a very good version for sure! I know you were frustrated lately, boy you got over that quickly! Very nice job indeed.

----------


## cam

Nice version Benignus, sounds like you've got some Irish blood in you too!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Thanks mnormand! Yes, I was very frustrated over this recording stuff and everything. Now I've taken a break from this recording business and even fancy tunes, I'm learning arpeggios instead and I'm having great fun with it. Last night I realized I can sing Spancil Hill in G minor and that is wonderful because Gm is easy to play, and I've always wanted to sing Spancil Hill but never had any nice way of playing back-up. Arpeggios suit really well to that song and it sounds great! It's one of my favorite Irish ballads.

----------


## mandoanon

Very well done, Bluegrasstjej. I like that version you played with some hammer-ons thrown in. You have good timing on that also.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

mandoanon,
I think it's *your* version that has the definitive 'pick click' at the end. You can even hear it wobble! I certainly drop mine on the table after each take, but I'm with Bluegrasstjej in that I don't think it's really audible in my recording. Nice version, nice and clean!

Bluegrasstjej,
You are clearly pushing your own limits each month, and showing noticable advances! Your playing is both clean and solid. Keep on keepin' on!

Simon,
You've got a swing feel going on in yours like Cam and I do. I like that personally, but I also understand what Mandoanon says above about how difficult it can be to work out the right 'feel' for tune you've never played before. Especially if you've never even heard it!

When I first started putting a swing feel to fidlle tunes, I wasn't sure if I was doing the right thing - I'm still not sure - but so many people commented on what nice feel my picking had, that I decided to really work on it and try to cultivate a nice swing into all my playing. What I found was, I had to slow back down at first and for a quite a while, but everything finally came back stronger. Now I can 'turn off' the swing if I want, and when I do I can play really fast ... but who cares about fast if it doesn't groove?

 - Benig

----------


## mandoanon

> mandoanon,
> I think it's *your* version that has the definitive 'pick click' at the end. You can even hear it wobble! #... #Nice version, nice and clean!


yeah, I am really happy with my midi driver. #But it does tend to wobble when trying to make it swing.

----------


## craig

susanne, 

very nice comments from benignus about your playing. he's absolutely correct. in this short time you have made some very noticeable advances in your playing. it's cleaner, smoother and your timing has significantly improved. thanks for sharing this with all of us. we love having you around.

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Thank you so much for your comments. Your feedback means a lot to me. I tend to be very hard on myself sometimes, as you have noticed, and reading your comments really makes me feel good and realize I'm actually improving.
I'll hang around.

----------


## craig

planetecology04,

thanks for your two posts! i'm really diggin' the electric version!! so cool   so you got some electric mando and some electric guitar? is that you doin' the back-up, too? sooooooooooo smoooooooooooth . . .

cheers man!

craig

----------


## Dave Hicks

Thanks, Craig! #I'm glad I got it all posted correctly. #(I get a "file not found message" when I click on the sound file, however.) #It was so frustrating getting the acoustic version up to (nearly) a reasonable speed that I decided to twist the tune around a bit, hence the electric version. #Drums are electronic; I played the backup part on electric guitar - 6ths, 9ths and 13ths change the harmonies in an interesting way. #

Edited to add: More MP3s at

http://users.manchester.edu/Facstaff...musicindex.htm

Dave Hicks (plantecology04)

----------


## mandoanon

Well I'll be Dave, that is quite a twist. And I like it!! Give us some more, please.

----------


## craig

dave,

sorry. i got you links fixed. is your sign-on "plant" or "planet"ecology04 ?

that's where i screwed up. soon enough, this won't be a problem . . .

again, great job with this tune!

craig

----------


## Dave Hicks

Yes, "plantecology04", not "planet...". Thanks, it works fine for me now.

Dave Hicks

----------


## SiFi

Dave,

Love it! Great backing and really nice clean picking, too. Some great twists.

Benignus,

Wise words about swinging tunes. (I was about to say I'm a swinger-but that has other connotations these days!!) I always tend to swing hornpipes and slow reels. The day I can swing a reel at speed is the day I'll be a happy happy man 

Cheers,

Simon

----------


## carolynbeth

Well, only a day late this time, but finally have my contribution up....  

Really wish I could have recorded a faster version, but this is the best I can do for now. I did enjoy learning this tune though, it's been fun to play.

Carolyn

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Carolyn, you play it just fine!! I wish I could play as smoothly as you do! It sounds wonderful. I can hear some small triplets in there too. Well done!

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I also see there is a recording by a certain Capnastrokate. Your version is really neat, I love your little ornamentations here and there! Great job!

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Carolyn,
You've got a nice swing going on in your picking! Good tone, steady timing. What's not to like? 

If you play every fiddle tune you know just like that everyday, you'll get faster in short time. I actually learned that from an old piano book that suggested playing Hanon excercises in a syncopated rhythm rather than playing straight eights. I works, but it's hard to slow down at first as it feels like you're taking a step backwards ... but you're really not!

 - Benig

----------


## Dave Hicks

Carolyn- Nice, smooth playing, and I think the tune works fine at that speed.

----------


## CapnScarlett

Bluegrasstjej,

I'd be capnastrokate...thanks! It took me forever to record it right. Technically I still posted in June, as it was only 10:00 in New Mexico. This is really fun!

Kate

----------


## CapnScarlett

Wow. I have no idea why "New" in New Mexico turned red...

----------


## Michael H Geimer

If you arrived here by sorting for new posts. Then the word "new" gets automatically highlighted as if you had searched and sorted for posts conainting the word "new".

----------


## CapnScarlett

Oh, I get it. Sorry!

----------


## carolynbeth

Thanks everyone for the kind words, it's much appreciated. 

And now, on to Red Haired Boy...  

Carolyn

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Myanocsko (I'm impressed by some of your usernames...), your Fisher version is lovely. Is it your own or have you found it somewhere? Love your playing, too.

Isn't it nice how all these recordings just drop in at the end of the month? (ok, it's the beginning of the month now..)

----------


## Mandobar

the version i learned is partly from mel bay's mandolin 2000 book and from dix bruce's play along old time fiddle book.

----------


## Mark Normand

All 3 of those posted on July1 are very nicely done. This project is very cool, and a great way to share music and learn.

----------


## levin4now

In case any of you were wondering why I, the guy who tried to land Fisher's as our song-o-the-month three times hasn't recorded a version - I've been gone a lot! I just recorded one last night, and for take 2, I was very happpy with it. Thanks for waiting and thanks for having Fisher's on for the month. I didn't know the song prior, and I just think its' beautiful.

----------


## craig

alan,

you're up on the MP site. clean work, as usual! thanks for the post.

cheers,

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

It sounds great, Alan! It's Mandoanon's tab version isn't it? I tried to play it too but there were too many papers to keep track of... :Smile:  I never remembered when to add this and that, so I just played the version in the mandolin picker's fakebook. I really like this version though, I love the way it builds up. Nicely done, I really appreciate the simple basic recordings, they're so inspiring.

----------


## levin4now

Craig n Tjej,

Thanks, as always for your kind words. #I sure don't have time to try a 'layered' version with tracks and all. #Funny thing was I haven't been happy with my playing lately and haven't played much lately at all. #All of a sudden I grab my mandolin and run off two attempts at Fishers' and that was #2. #Funny how you are sometimes better after a "break" from the mandolin.

At that rate, I might just put down the ol mando for 3 years and in 2007 I'll be Sam Bush. (that is, if I don't cut my HAIR as well).

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I've noticed that, too. I suppose you need a break sometimes. Not too long breaks, though...

----------


## levin4now

...added the word "HAIR" to the last line of my last post.should make a little more sense now.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Yes, it does.

----------


## craig

better late than never (like me). thanks for the new posts martinjonas1969 and ken123332000! hopefully someone else can give you the props you deserve. haven't had a chance to listen.

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Ken! Your recording is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I don't understand how people do to play that fast, I just can't do it. It sounds lovely, very well done indeed.

----------


## uncle ken

The hardest thing about trying to play faster is to relax your hands and arms. I can only keep it up for a short while before I start to tense up again. The more often I play though the better it gets. I have heard recordings though that make my playing seem slow.

----------


## cam

You sound pretty relaxed on that uncle ken - nice version!

----------

